# Service entrance cable to be fire protected?



## Heaven (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry, can't find this with a search of the board ~ the question was posed, is a service entrance cable (this is a sub panel cable) which is run above ceiling required to be protected by 15 min rated ceiling assembly? THanks in advance.


----------



## raider1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Service entrance cable to be fire protected?

No, SER cable installed in a dwelling unit occupancy is not required to be concealed within a wall or ceiling that provides a 15 min thermal barrier.

SER cable installed as interior wiring must meet the requirements of Part II of Article 334 (NM cable).

Chris


----------



## Heaven (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Service entrance cable to be fire protected?

Sorry, I posted under teh wrong section, this is in a commercial building, and from your wording it sounds like it must be protected, are you able to give me a section NEC2008 where I can read about that? thanks if so,


----------



## north star (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Service entrance cable to be fire protected?

*Heaven,*

*With regard to your requested 2008 NEC article,  look at Article 334.12(A)(2) for NM conductors.*

*This question is coming up more and more!*


----------



## Heaven (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Service entrance cable to be fire protected?



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *Heaven,*
> 
> *With regard to your requested 2008 NEC article,  look at Article 334.12(A)(2) for NM conductors.*
> 
> *This question is coming up more and more!*


thanks you, I was looking unhder service equipment conductors : )


----------



## raider1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Service entrance cable to be fire protected?



			
				Heaven said:
			
		

> Sorry, I posted under teh wrong section, this is in a commercial building, and from your wording it sounds like it must be protected, are you able to give me a section NEC2008 where I can read about that? thanks if so,


For commercial installations SER cable run as interior wiring in accordance with 338.10(B)(4)(a) must be concealed within walls, floors and ceilings that provide a thermal barrier of at least 15 minutes. (See 334.10(3).)

Also as pointed out 334.12(A)(2) prohibits the SER cable from being exposed in droppe3d or suspended ceilings in other than dwellings.

Chris


----------



## north star (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Service entrance cable to be fire protected?

*Chris,*

*You da man!    *


----------



## raider1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Service entrance cable to be fire protected?



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *Chris,*
> 
> *You da man!    *


Thanks.  

Chris


----------

